# Bé không còn lười ăn dặm nhờ món cháo trứng gà mẹ nấu theo cách hấp dẫn này



## thuhoai (26/8/18)

*Sự kết hợp của trứng gà và các loại rau củ trong các món cháo sẽ kích thích bé ăn ngon, cân nặng tăng đều từng tháng. Mẹ hãy học cách nấu đơn giản ngay hôm nay.*

Trứng gà là thực phẩm bổ dưỡng hàng đầu chuyên gia khuyên cha mẹ nên giới thiệu cho trẻ trong giai đoạn ăn dặm. Theo nghiên cứu, trong 100g trứng gà chứa 10,8g protein, chất béo lecithin, các vitamin quan trong như vitamin A, vitamin nhóm B, vitamin D, vitamin K…

Mẹ có thể kếp hợp trứng gà, rau củ trong các món cháo dinh dưỡng nhằm bổ sung đa dạng các dưỡng chất ngoài sữa mẹ với những cách nấu đa dạng dưới đây.

*Cách nấu cháo trứng gà cho bé ăn dặm*

*1. Cháo trứng gà, hạt sen, cà rốt*

*Nguyên liệu:*
- Gạo tẻ: ½ chén
- Lòng đỏ trứng gà: 1 quả

- Cà rốt, hạt sen: Mỗi ngoại 50g
- Dầu ăn cho trẻ hoặc dầu ô liu

*Thực hiện:*

_

_
_Món cháo trứng gà hạt sen, cà rốt rất dễ nấu tại nhà - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Công đoạn sơ chế các nguyên liệu ban đầu, mẹ thực hiện theo tuần tự: Cà rốt rửa sạch, cạo vỏ; Hạt sen rửa sạch, loại bỏ tim, ngâm 30 phút; Gạo tẻ vo thật sạch, loại bỏ vỏ trấu.  Tiếp theo, bắc nồi cháo trên bếp nấu đến khi sôi. Hạt sen sau khi ngâm đem nấu chín, tán nhuyễn. Cà rốt hấp chín mềm, cắt nhỏ hạt lựu.

Khi cháo chín nhừ, mẹ từ từ cho lòng đỏ trứng gà vào, khuấy nhanh tay để trứng không bị đông. Sau đó lần lượt cho cà rốt, hạt sen vào nồi cháo rồi tiếp tục nấu sôi. Tắt bếp, thêm một muỗng dầu ăn cho trẻ hoặc dầu ô liu rồi múc ra chén cho bé ăn dặm hàng ngày.

*2. Cháo trứng gà ngũ sắc*

*Nguyên liệu:*

_

_
_Màu sắc bắt mắt của món cháo trứng gà ngũ sắc sẽ kích thích bé ăn nhiều hơn - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
 - Lòng đỏ trứng gà: 1 quả

- Cháo trắng: 1 bán con

- Cà rốt, su hào: Mỗi loại ½ củ

- Đậu ván, bắp ngọt (có thể thay bằng bắp bao tử)

- Dầu ô liu

*Thực hiện:*

*Bước 1:* Mẹ sơ chế toàn bộ rau củ khi nấu món cháo trứng gà ngũ sắc cho bé ăn dặm theo trình tự: Su hào, cà rốt, đậu ván rửa sạch, thái miếng vừa ăn. Sau đó, cho toàn bộ vào máy xay sinh tố xay nhuyễn rồi lọc sơ qua rây.

*Bước 2:* Tiếp tục cho bắp ngọt hoặc bắp bao tử vào máy xay nhuyễn rồi lọc qua rây.

_

_
_Để nồi cháo chất lượng, mẹ cần chú ý ngay từ công đoạn nấu cháo trắng - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bước 4:* Bắc nồi cháo trắng lên bếp nấu sôi.

*Bước 3:* Cho toàn bộ hỗn hợp rau củ gồm cà rốt, su hào, đậu ván, bắt ngọt vào luộc chín vừa. Sau đó vớt ra cho vào nồi cháo trắng đang sôi, khuấy đều. Cuối cùng, cho lòng đỏ trứng gà đã đánh tan vào hỗn hợp cháo, nấu đến khi sối thì tắt bếp, nêm khoảng 5ml dầu ô liu rồi cho trẻ dùng.

*3. Cháo trứng gà bắp cải*

*Nguyên liệu:*
- Cháo trắng: 1 bát con

- Lòng đỏ trứng gà: 1 quả

- Bắp cải: ½ bắp cải nhỏ

- Dầu ô liu hoặc dầu ăn cho trẻ em

*Thực hiện:*

_

_
_ón cháo trứng gà bắp cải lạ miệng khiến bé không thể chối từ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bước 1:* Bắp cải rửa sạch, luộc chín mềm rồi cho vào máy xay sinh tố xay nhuyễn.

*Bước 2:* Bắc nồi cháo trắng lên bếp đến khi sôi. Kế tiếp, cho bắp cải đã xay vào tiếp tục nấu chín. Sau 5 phút, mẹ cho lòng đỏ trứng gà đã đánh tan vào khuấy đều đến khi cháo sôi thì tắt bếp. Cho dầu ăn vào nhằm tăng quá trình hấp thu dưỡng chất cho trẻ.

Chúc chị em thành công với cách nấu các món cháo trứng gà cho trẻ ăn dặm!
​_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

